# Anyone got a stickied thread or list of Bloatware that can be removed w/o issues?



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

I've been trying to look for a list of Bloatware that are safe to remove from the Thunderbolt. I have Titanium Backup Pro now. So converting some apps, eg: Let's Golf 2 - into user apps and uninstallng them.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> I've been trying to look for a list of Bloatware that are safe to remove from the Thunderbolt. I have Titanium Backup Pro now. So converting some apps, eg: Let's Golf 2 - into user apps and uninstallng them.


You can also use a root file explorer to browse to /system/app and delete them.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## herbie906 (Jul 8, 2011)

You may want to take a look at this list https://github.com/m...s_to_remove.txt This is a list of rezound APKs that can be removed. Should still apply for the tbolt just keep in mind that some apps need to be replaced with another app to take over its function. I am currently working on a rom based of this list but have not tested yet. Always make a nandroid before making changes that your not sure about.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

I still have an app that is used by rezound users to desense their roms. The developer sent me some apps that are supposed to be installed after running the desense but I think they are gb apps but he may have the ics versions.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

herbie906 said:


> I still have an app that is used by rezound users to desense their roms. The developer sent me some apps that are supposed to be installed after running the desense but I think they are gb apps but he may have the ics versions.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I'm not looking so to say Desense my GB Rom - its my own copy, just my rooted stock rom - I'm looking more just to clear out the crapware, you know?


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

The app I'm telling you about will also debloat the rom. It has a .bat file that can be edited to remove only what you want.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Liarsenic said:


> The app I'm telling you about will also debloat the rom. It has a .bat file that can be edited to remove only what you want.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I've used it before, the app that is, I'm just taking precautions as well, I'm exploring. going to try freezing apps first then possibly deleting them.

Worst case scenario I restore my backed up Rom right?


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Liarsenic said:


> You can also use a root file explorer to browse to /system/app and delete them.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Would it be safe to delete an app from /data/app/ ? because my Slacker Radio apk is located there... for some reason... /data/app/com.slacker.radio-2.apk


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

You could, but /data is userspace - apps that reside there should be able to be uninstalled without root access.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

padraic is absolutely correct. applications in /data/app are userspace and can be easily uninstalled through settings > applications > manage applications or through the play store if it is an app installed from there. if an app is a system app, located in 
/system/app, updates to it can be uninstalled through the play store if it has a market link, but it otherwise has to be uninstalled through TiBu or other means (system apps have red text for their names in the TiBu list). apps part of custom roms can be user or system, depending on their location, and apps can be changed from user to system or vice versa. i don't know of a list of apps that are safe to remove (that would only be helpful if it were specific to your particular rom), but you can experiment yourself. just make sure to make a backup prior to removing anything you're unsure of.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> padraic is absolutely correct. applications in /data/app are userspace and can be easily uninstalled through settings > applications > manage applications or through the play store if it is an app installed from there. if an app is a system app, located in
> /system/app, updates to it can be uninstalled through the play store if it has a market link, but it otherwise has to be uninstalled through TiBu or other means (system apps have red text for their names in the TiBu list). apps part of custom roms can be user or system, depending on their location, and apps can be changed from user to system or vice versa. i don't know of a list of apps that are safe to remove (that would only be helpful if it were specific to your particular rom), but you can experiment yourself. just make sure to make a backup prior to removing anything you're unsure of.


That's exactly what I did, Except instead of converting the System apps over to User apps I left them as was, due to issues with where the apk was moved to - so here's so far what I did - a little list I put together through means of TiBu.

*JUST TO BE SAFE MAKE COPIES OF THESE APPS FOR MEANS OF BACKUP IN CASE OF ISSUES*

*System Apps that Can Be Uninstalled Without Bricking*
VZW Navigator
VZW Apps
VZW Video
VZW Tones
City ID
Let's Golf 2
Rockband
QuickOffice
VZW Music
Slacker - although you may need to grab *Es File Explore **then enable Root Navigation >System/apps/slackerradio.apk - delete it from there.*
Blockbuster
MobileIM
Peep
Rhapsody
TuneWiki
Kindle - cant figure out that one though... recommended to just freeze it.
VZW Hotspot app
Still working on the full list as we speak


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

there's no need to back individual apps if you make a nandroid backup prior to making changes to system apps.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Kindle can be deleted using es file explorer. I usually delete all of those apps you froze. Plus it frees up system memory deleting them.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

How do you make a Nandroid backup through 4ext?


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Also, I had to restore the hot spot app be its shortcut was still in my pull down menu


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Select backup/restore and then select backup.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

That's what I've already done. So I should be good


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> That's what I've already done. So I should be good


Yup

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Liarsenic said:


> Yup
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I have one last question about this though. I made a backup before I did anything but Freeze my system apps to my phone, but since that backup I've changed my gmail password on one of my accounts - is it going to notice that I changed passwords and prompt me for the right one?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> I have one last question about this though. I made a backup before I did anything but Freeze my system apps to my phone, but since that backup I've changed my gmail password on one of my accounts - is it going to notice that I changed passwords and prompt me for the right one?


yes.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> yes.


Alright, thanks guys, much appreciated for helping me out. Would one of you know how to remove a shortcut (eg: VZW wireless hotspot) out of the Pull Down menu "quick options"?


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

I think the framework and system UI would both have to be edited. I believe that it is coded in smali/backsmali which I have no knowledge of

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

